# Unwell..2ww



## Bea123 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi ladies..I hope I’m posting in the right place. I’m new to fertility friends. I hope you are well and not finding the 2ww too difficult. A bit about myself..So far I have had 2 rounds of IUI and 1 ivf. All bfn so far..This is my first fet. I’m on 4dp5dt. I’m taking Estrogen and progesterone (pessary). I feel unwell..My boobs are sore. I have been having severe lower backache and a migraine since yesterday. I am nauseous, feeling a little weak and my legs are aching. I’m sorry for the endless list. I know I sound like a hypochondriac. Has anyone experienced anything similar? Is this something normal? Thank you so much and good luck in your 2ww 🤗


----------



## MrsMR1988 (May 16, 2017)

Hi the only time in a 2ww I ever had aching legs was when I got my bfp ! I also felt very weak and generally rubbish but it was a good sign and hopefully it is for you too ! Best of luck I really hope it’s good news for you this time xx


----------



## Bea123 (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you so much for your message. I had a good cry earlier and I feel so much better now. Funny what hormones can do to you! Fingers crossed it will be good news this time  xx


----------



## MrsMR1988 (May 16, 2017)

I’m always a wreck in the 2ww as well .. when is your otd? I got my positive at 9dp2dt so hopefully not much longer to wait for you .. everything crossed let me know how you get on  xx


----------



## Bea123 (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you MrsMr..sorry only just saw your reply.. Congratulations on your bfp! Woohoo!   It's always so good to hear success stories! It's what keeps the rest of us going  I did a test using frer this morning and it's another bfn  I am now on 8dp5dt so not expecting much. Most people seem to be getting bfps on 7dp5dt.. My clinic suggested beta on 10 April. I'm thinking there's no point in going for a blood test. I went up a cup size last week but now I'm back to normal. The only symptom I have is mild cramping on the left..I'm guessing it's AF..I'm due on the 9th. When is your otd? xx


----------



## MrsMR1988 (May 16, 2017)

Aw I’m so sorry to hear about your bfn. 

I had my bfp in november but had a miscarriage at 7 weeks so I’m not cycling at the minute I’m just after having another laproscopy and I will be cycling again in May . I really hope that you have a late implanter and that your surprised on your  otd - I had failed cycles also so I know how unfair it is after going through so much. I really hope you get answers and hopefully have success next time xxx


----------

